# what happened to the ??



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What happened to the trwad where. This guy wanted to know which vavale to use for his upper and lower holding tanks?? He removed it before us pro pick him apart??


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Mods deleted the thread.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

All 3 on the same question. DIY


----------

